
Police killings of favela residents continue as Games go on in Rio - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/aug/19/rio-police-killings-favela-residents-olympic-security-segregation
======
red_blobs
If you want to blame someone, blame the corrupt government that spends
billions on the Olympic games instead of feeding their own people.

